
All blue-eyed people have a single ancestor in common - Shivetya
http://www.businessinsider.com/all-people-blue-eyes-have-common-ancestor-2017-9
======
CarolineW
Ten years ago on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111628)

Also, somewhat more recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15194123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15194123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309525)

None have much discussion, but there were fewer people here ten years ago, so
perhaps the five comments that are there are more valuable.

Then again, maybe not.

